# The mutated nurii



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Sharing some of the scenario photo's captured during my trip to Pahang, to my surprise i found this small patch of mutated nurii.


































The blooming affinis.

























Full story can be found at below link.
http://natureye.com/journeys/the-bloomy-affinis-and-the-mutated-nurii.html

Cheers.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm jealous again. I hope that you brought a few back to put into culture.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is probably even harder to grow than the regular nuri!


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Cultivation is as easy as the ordinary one


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Man those don't look anything like C.nurii leaves but the spathe is spot on nurii. Great find and thanks for sharing. Was there anything special about the location where this mutant occurred?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Coralite said:


> Man those don't look anything like C.nurii leaves but the spathe is spot on nurii. Great find and thanks for sharing. Was there anything special about the location where this mutant occurred?


not that i can think so.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I followed up this post in your blog wherein you mentioned that you thought that this patch of C.nurii was particularly exposed to sunlight. How common is it for Crypts to exhibit chronic photoinhibition aka light bleaching? If crypts do sometimes suffer from too much light is this what they would look like?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Coralite said:


> I followed up this post in your blog wherein you mentioned that you thought that this patch of C.nurii was particularly exposed to sunlight. How common is it for Crypts to exhibit chronic photoinhibition aka light bleaching? If crypts do sometimes suffer from too much light is this what they would look like?


Yes, most of the mutated Nuriis are found exposed to sunlight but i do found some smaller patches growing in shaded area as well. I may ignore the different appearance of the leaves are caused by the substrate or nutrients but in dept details study are needed to give the exact answer.

Base on my experience, i do have a tank filled with auriculata unintentionally placed under direct sunlight, the plant got full Malaysia morning sunlight. Few months after, the syndrome of chronic photoinhibition is notifiable, but the leaves turned pale without the pink veins.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful stand of plants. If it weren't for the flower, I'd say it was 'Rosanervig'. I know a few folks here in the US that will love to add that to their collections. 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to add "Rosanervig nurii" to _my_ collection. However I believe the appearance of these plants is likely due to the influence of one or more environmental factors.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've also seen this mutation in Crypt minima. Someone was selling it on Aquabid last year for $250 USD. Needless to say I didn't want one that badly.

Nice find!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

AaronT said:


> I've also seen this mutation in Crypt minima. Someone was selling it on Aquabid last year for $250 USD. Needless to say I didn't want one that badly.
> Nice find!


Yeah, for $250 they can keep it. It kind of reminds me of when people sell vivid, bleached corals which will likely die for a premium just because they look so bright.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

AaronT, this year I offered for 80 dollars.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Coralite said:


> I would love to add "Rosanervig nurii" to _my_ collection. However I believe the appearance of these plants is likely due to the influence of one or more environmental factors.


Check this out, the plant was collected beginning of this year when Herman and I first discover the mutant. But, i guess the pink veins may be less pronounced under some conditions, so do cordata Rosanervig.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=55931


----------

